# Time+Space : what now? My libraries lost?



## creativeforge (Apr 17, 2022)

Hi, maybe this has been addressed before? Time+Space libraries I bought, I can't access anymore via their website. What happens if we need to? I'd like to retrieve my serials and also a list of what I already bought (I don't always install right away).

Thanks!

Andre


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 17, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Hi, maybe this has been addressed before? Time+Space libraries I bought, I can't access anymore via their website. What happens if we need to? I'd like to retrieve my serials and also a list of what I already bought (I don't always install right away).
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Andre


About My Libraries, Etheras o Elements Bought on T+S, write to Zero-G, Zero-G guys will help you.

*[email protected] *


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 17, 2022)

There is a dedicated thread about this Andre


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 17, 2022)

Time+Space ceases trading (see page 4 of thread)


www.timespace.com It's been down for maintenance since at least Saturday (and it's now Tuesday). That's quite a while, any idea when it will be back up? @Time+Space




vi-control.net


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 17, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Time+Space ceases trading (see page 4 of thread)
> 
> 
> www.timespace.com It's been down for maintenance since at least Saturday (and it's now Tuesday). That's quite a while, any idea when it will be back up? @Time+Space
> ...


thank you Doc!


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 17, 2022)

StefanoM said:


> About My Libraries, Etheras o Elements Bought on T+S, write to Zero-G, Zero-G guys will help you.
> 
> *[email protected] *


Will do, Stephanos.  Thanks!


----------

